# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل برای findAll

## masiha68

سلام دوستان
میخام یه سلکت انجام بدم با این شرایط
$getFriend=Friend::model()->findAll('user_id=:id or user_asked=:id',array(':id'=>Yii::app()->user->id));

$memorys=Memo::model()->findAll(array('condition'=>"user_id=:user_id and privaite='all' or privaite='friend'",'params'=>array(':user_id'=>arr  ay(2,1))));


یعنی اول بیام تموم دوستای یک کاربر رو بگیرم و بعد هم با استفاده از اون ها تموم نوشته ها  رو سلکت بزنم ولی نمی دونم چرا این کار شدنی نیست . 
کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه

----------


## MMSHFE

$getFriend = Friend::model()->findAll(array(
    'select'=>'id',
    'condition'=>'user_id=:id OR user_asked=:id',
    'params'=>array(':id'=>Yii::app()->user->id),
));
$friendIds = array();
foreach($getFriend as $friend) {
    $friendIds[] = $friend->id;
}
$criteria = new CDbCriteria;
$criteria->addInCondition('user_id', $friendIds);
$criteria->addInCondition('privaite', array('all', 'friend'));
$memorys = Memo::model()->findAll($criteria);

----------

